# Visited the breeder today, took a short vid



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

oh, so sweet!!!!


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Precious! I wish I *met* our puppy at only 4 weeks!


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

They are so cute! We get to meet ours in two weeks and I can't wait.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Just so cute!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adorable*

They are SO CUTE!!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you so much for my golden puppy fix for the day! What I wouldn't do to play with all those cuties.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

That put a smile on my face. I love that age... just starting to play, but not very coordinated...


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

Glad everyone enjoyed the video, I could of took 30 min of video, but had to stop myself...lol

Time is starting to go by so quick, ordered the crate today, only have a few things left to get, before I know it he'll be here.


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

Look at those little tailsss!! too cutee


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What great video!!! I had to watch it twice so I made sure I could see them all. The two laying nose to nose and playing are just beyond sweet. Can't wait to see the next video1!!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you for sharing! Put a smile on my face, they are so cute to watch! More videos are welcome whenever!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Loved it ! I'll live thru you and your puppy videos for the time being. I never saw Spip that little but met Flem's litter when they were around 4 weeks and it was a hoot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vjm1639 (Feb 20, 2012)

adorable! I know you are excited beyond belief. :> Can't wait to see more pictures and videos!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Soooooooo cute, thanks for sharing.


----------

